# massey 12



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

just bought an old massey 12 lawn tractor and have a few questions. What type of fluid do I use in the hydrostatic tranny,and does anyone make the stickers for these old girls as I would like to paint it and it will need new stickers. Any other info would be nice eg belt sizes and oil capacities but I can get to those later. Thanks


----------

